# Mick Mars Stratocaster



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't believe I'm doing this,after all those 70's strats with the 80's butchering,I put back to original.Should have kept at least 1 Floyd Rose,and a set of dimararzio's.But who knew,I was wondering if anybody knew the specs of Micks Stratocaster?I know his pickups are rated 16 or 32 k,but what neck is used,69 or 70's Maple neck?Is a Oylmpic white road worn a good starting point?As for the pickguard where can I get a HSH tortoise?Hard to tell what tuners are used.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow you must be a real fan...micks name doesn't come up on guitar forums much....tbh, I dont remember his white strat...just the black LP from the live wire vid and various charvel/ Jackson's.

You might have more luck finding these details on a Crüe fan site....kinda like what I found for one of my more obscure guitar idols, John sykes
John Sykes Guitars


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

a Pict of it might help..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you talking about this one?....


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats the one,not really a hard core fan,just like the look and sound of the strat,I know sambora has a sig with all the same specs,but hate the stars on the neck.


----------

